# MOSCOW | Quartiere Italiano | 5-10 fl | U/C



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*27/09/2010*


NorteN said:


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*04/11/2010*


mr. MyXiN said:


> *04.11.10*
> 
> 
> ^^ click to enlarge
> ...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*17/12/2010*


Kirgam said:


> http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/3793564/91701401
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice update, mate


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*22/04/2011*


Kirgam said:


> http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/3873235/92758942
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*26/04/2011*


РВСН;76708361 said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mrdtv2010/view/401674/


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Very interesting project but I don't understand why is called "Quartiere italiano" (italian quarter) it's very far from the italian architecture style.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 13, 2005)

FabriFlorence said:


> Very interesting project but I don't understand why is called "Quartiere italiano" (italian quarter) it's very far from the italian architecture style.


Naming of Moscow's development projects tends to be quite random, so just don't bother trying to understand it. For example, there is also a lowrise 'English quarter' under construction that is a commieblock-style complex, this ugly shit is branded as 'Sparks of Joy' and this one is 'Mos Angeles'. That's creative marketing for you :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

I like what i see. Any cladding???


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*June 2012*


Poloniy_210 said:


>


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*22/01/2013*


Kirgam said:


> http://photofile.ru/users/kirgam/4166789/101734317
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

First time I seen it before, it makes Moscow more interesting, I can say.


----------

